# citrus trees 101



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

just got back from houston garden center.... was gonna pick up a couple of citrus trees, but got overwhelmed how many varieties they carry. 

So what's the difference between satsuma, mandarin, tangerine, kumquat etc...??

Obviously this is quite new to me cause i didnt even realize there are also so many type of oranges, hamlin, naval, and so on...


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Check out this link. It will tell you everything you need to know about Citrus and other fruit trees for the Houston area. My guess is you don't want to buy one at Houston Garden Center, but I might be wrong. Urban Harvest has fruit tree sales a couple times a year and I think they might also sell them at the farmer's market. I think all the info is on this link. I bought fruit trees based on this info myself.

http://www.urbanharvest.org/advice/fruitgardening.html

Good luck!

Tate


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Let me add a couple of things. Based on my research I got the following - 

Republic of Texas Orange - in the ground, one of the most cold tolerant orange trees, but need to protect it in a freeze.
Mexican Lime - growing it in a large container (25 gallon or so) and will move to garage to protect from freeze 
Improved meyer lemon - growing it in a large container (25 gallon or so) and will move to garage to protect from freeze 
Eureka lemon - large container, move to garage - eventually will hit the ground.
Red baron peach - planted in ground, no freeze concerns
Celeste fig - planted in ground, no freeze concerns
Moro blood orange - In container now will move to ground when it gets larger - must protect from freeze also.

Kumquat is the most cold tolerant. I almost went with one of the Kumquat varieties, but I wasn't sure my family would care for the fruit.

Wabash Feed Store and Buchanan's in the Heights carries some of these varieties listed on the link or can probably get them. Buchanan's is a little cheaper last time I checked on the trees there. I have heard good things about the apple trees. I might try them next year. The varieties listed do well here. I know people getting lots of apples. I think the key issue is the rootstock. Most of these trees are grafted. I'm not sure if you would get the proper rootstock at Houston Garden Center, but I am not 100% on that. HGC is okay for some things. Hope this helps.

Tate


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not a HGC fan but did pick up a grapefruit tree from them last year that is thriving. I had to cover it in the freeze but it is thriving unlike some of my other citrus trees. Maybe I got lucky, who knows.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I have 12 citrus in Containers
Lime
Lime-quat
Eureka Lemon
Meiwa Kumquat
Citron Buddah-Hand - a bunch of these
Pumelo - in ground

The urban harvest web-site is where I started ...

Things you need to ask are will this be planted in the ground or keep in a container

If you choose containers, get some of the citurs mix from natures way resource.
I did all mine in that this year and was blown away by the results

I do not care for houston garden centers Citrus

I buy local, i try to catch the county agg office sales or local nurserys
My favorite local nursery is Joshuas native plants in the heights

Joushas carries a bunch of citrus, grown on root stock for our area ...

The proper root stock is key as if it's not the flying dragon of the Trifolia it will just not live here, and will not be able to ward off pest and diease.

the two biggest wholesale nurseries are Brazos Citrus and one in NW houston (cant remember the name.

Here is a good article from the houston chronicle that everyone needs to read
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/gardening/features/6200941.html


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Where can I get some cheap 25 gallon containers? I've been getting some black containers from Southwest Fertilizer but they're too thin.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> I have 12 citrus in Containers
> Lime
> Lime-quat
> Eureka Lemon
> ...


x2 on that citrus mix. It also helps prevent root rot.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Mantaray said:


> Where can I get some cheap 25 gallon containers? I've been getting some black containers from Southwest Fertilizer but they're too thin.


Molases mineral lick comes in 250 lb. tubs. if you know any ranchers that feed it. Might check at your local feed store for a source. Mostly used during the winter to supplement hay feeding, but with the dry weather there is a lot of hay fed now. also 55 gallon barrels can be found in a variety of colors. and can be cut in half for two.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

i picked up a couple of citrus in the 3 or 5 gallon pots yesterday, clementine and page mandarin. You guys familiar with these varieties?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

charlie23 said:


> i picked up a couple of citrus in the 3 or 5 gallon pots yesterday, clementine and page mandarin. You guys familiar with these varieties?


Your clementine can be grown here, but according to Tx A&M research, it says you will need another Pollenizer, the fruit is considered seedy but it's considered a good cold hardy citrus .....

I found some info on the Page- it is considered an orange tree. It also needs a Pollenizer. it is a cross between, Clementine tangerine X Minneola tangelo.

*Your hybrids are self-incompatible and will produce few fruit without the presence of suitable pollenizer varieties nearby.*

But you might get lucky and together they will help pollinate each other, but do not be surprised if they do not produce fruit.

Plant the trees in the soil of your yard, and do not use any sotre bought soil in a bag. Keep the grass away from the base of the tree with a ring of mulch. Do not prune unless you really want to, until February.

Protect against hard freezes by buliding up soil around the base as far as you can. This will protect the root stock it was grafted on and the existing fruit tree stock (pile it up 2' if you can in the winter) When you pull the freeze protection off in the spring, be very careful to not damage the delicate bark. Use a water hose to get the remainning soil off the tree.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

satsumas do really well here

meyer lemons as well

follow the TAMU recc. fert. types and schedules


once you have them doing well in pots , don't move them around alot and don't water stress them or they will drop their fruit

saw some cheap ones at fiesta....10$ a plant


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Your clementine can be grown here, but according to Tx A&M research, it says you will need another Pollenizer, the fruit is considered seedy but it's considered a good cold hardy citrus .....
> 
> I found some info on the Page- it is considered an orange tree. It also needs a Pollenizer. it is a cross between, Clementine tangerine X Minneola tangelo.
> 
> ...


mud, thanks for looking them up for me... so you're saying these 2 likely wont pollinate each other, or best get a pair of each for better pollination?

If i want to plant these in a decent size container, I'd still need to fill up the pot with potting soil right, or you recommend something else?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

They will not live in just potting soil .... the only soil i can reccomend is the one made for citus for containers, from Natures way resource

Some retails shops carry it in bags, but it gets expensive ...... I bought a half a yard and did 10 conatiners in the 15 gal range ......

It would proably be better to put them in the ground IMO, as I dont think they are best suited for containers. ..... and yes I would buy a 3rd just to make sure it can cross polinate with at least one ..... my guess is you wanted fruit


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> satsumas do really well here
> 
> meyer lemons as well
> 
> ...


X2 on this.

Satsuma's and Meyer Improved lemons do well here. 
As mentioned, do some research on the inter-net at Texas A&M horticulture. 
Buying your plants at county seminars through the master gardeners will usually get you plants that are for your area, unlike some of the big box stores.

Citrus are not picky about soil as long as they don't stand in water.

Good luck,
Rick


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Go by or contact Froberg Citrus tree farm in Alvin, they have all of the domestic ones that will thrive here.

11340 COUNTY ROAD 190
Alvin, Texas 77511
USA
Phone: (281) 824-9293

http://www.facebook.com/FrobergCitrusTrees


----------

